# DIY 3d background foam & concrete



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's pretty cool!
I'd enjoy trying that one day.
Maybe for a Father's Day present in his 75T I surprised him with.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Greenfish,
Now that a couple of months have passed, are you having any problems/w Ph as I didn't notice any description on sealing on the vid.
Raw as opposed to sealed concrete is supposed to allow water to contact the lime in the cement which will raise the Ph(I've been
told) so have you any of this problem as I intend to use cement to cover a background made mostly from "Great Stuff".
I really don't want to seal it. The ones I've seen/w that don't look near as natural due to the "shinny" look which is smooth.
I'm one of the "wild cards" who like algae also and therefor hope the entire thing gets a coat of it on it. This of course would
be facilitated by a rough texture(without sealer).


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

No i have had no problems with this setup, my ph was really high during the initial setup, It stays right at 8 or just a little higher after a water change due to my tap water being the way it is.... Thanks for the reply...


Raymond S. said:


> Greenfish,
> Now that a couple of months have passed, are you having any problems/w Ph as I didn't notice any description on sealing on the vid.
> Raw as opposed to sealed concrete is supposed to allow water to contact the lime in the cement which will raise the Ph(I've been
> told) so have you any of this problem as I intend to use cement to cover a background made mostly from "Great Stuff".
> ...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice looking. I have always loved the unique aspect of DIY backgrounds. No two are exactly alike!


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Than you,


majerah1 said:


> Very nice looking. I have always loved the unique aspect of DIY backgrounds. No two are exactly alike!


----------

